
Juul took a page from Big Tobacco’s chemical formulas - pseudolus
https://www.latimes.com/politics/story/2019-11-19/juul-vaping-chemical-formulas-based-in-big-tobacco
======
Clubber
Yes, the nicotine salts are what replicates the fast hit you get with
cigarettes. It's what makes Juul a more effective smoking cessation device
over a slower hit you get with chewing tobacco, nicotine gum or patches.

I've quit smoking for a year now, but under pressure, Juul has stopped making
my preferred flavor; the flavor that actually got me to quit smoking. I've
tried other flavors and other devices but they don't give me the same
satisfaction. I'm afraid I'm going to go back to smoking when my remaining 3
packs of cartridges run out in a week or so.

This Juul hysteria is almost certainly going to raise smoking rates in the
population. The UK government still stands on its claim that vaping is 95%
healthier than smoking.

[https://www.theguardian.com/society/2018/dec/28/vaping-
is-95...](https://www.theguardian.com/society/2018/dec/28/vaping-is-95-safer-
than-smoking-claims-public-health-england)

~~~
DanBC
> I'm afraid I'm going to go back to smoking when my remaining 3 packs run out
> in a week or so.

How can you say it was a useful smoking cessation device when it hasn't
stopped you smoking?

> This Juul hysteria

Juul targeted non-smoking children and --as you have experienced for
yourself-- gave them an addiction for nicotine which they'll try to maintain
with Juul or cigarettes.

~~~
Clubber
>How can you say it was a useful smoking cessation device when it hasn't
stopped you smoking?

Sorry, packs of Juul cartridges. "Packs" being a holdover term from my smoking
days. I haven't smoked a cigarette in a year.

>Juul targeted non-smoking children and --as you have experienced for
yourself-- gave them an addiction for nicotine which they'll try to maintain
with Juul or cigarettes.

When I weigh the pros and cons, I get a net negative: jump in cigarette
smoking rates. Youth continues to get addicted to nicotine as they have for
centuries, but this time, the delivery mechanism something that is a known
killer: cigarettes.

